# Hydrogen peroxide for killing algae



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

I read a lot about successful using hydrogen peroxide to kill algae in running tanks. 
I've tried that, not in a tank, but in boxes with plants covered with algae. I'm especially interesting in killing stringy algae. 
So, I used doses that are way bigger than people suggested (I used 1-4 ml for 1 little of water), but *it doesn't work.*.

I might did something wrong, ... it hard to imagine actually  And my 'just from a store' Hydrogen peroxide is 3% solution looks right.

Does anyone have any good/bad experience with that?

Thank you for looking.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

do 50% water change...add nitrates, about double what ei suggests, add excel according to bottle unless you have vals or any excel sensitive plant...add an air pump and stone...3 day blackout...wrap tank with garbage bags allowing no light in..change 50% of water and continue adding nitrates according to ei..done..algae will be gone

the root of your problem is most likely low or zero nitrates..fix that and it wont come back..

you can spot treat with h202 as well..but fix the issue or it will just come back


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I never use hydrogen peroxide, but I do use bleach. Not in a running tank, but I dip plants in 5 % solution. And if you are going to try hydrogen peroxide, why dont you try a dosage that has worked for others first before moving onto heavier doses.


----------

